# Memlawn Journal



## memlawn (6 mo ago)

Well, wish I had found TLF a lot sooner this summer. Would have saved quite a few mistakes, money wasted on fertilizers and equipment, etc. But life happens and you learn as you go. So figured I would document the journey here as I go, because there is still a long way to go!

Front and back yard were already "common Bermuda". I say that lightly because prior to this I had 50% Bermuda/50% weed lawn.

*Early April* - Tenacity application on front and backyard. (mistake #1 - Now I know that its not supposed to be applied on non-dormant Bermuda)

*May 16th*- (Mistake #2 & #3) Dethatch lawn after broad research into lawn care, not understanding that my lawn really didn't need this. But, after dethatching I power raked the soil and made my next mistake of overseeding the bare ground with Bermuda seeds. The picture below is from 2 days after as I start watering daily for ~2 weeks.

*May 18th*- First application of N-Ext RGS at 7oz/k

*May 19th*


*May 27th* - Applied my second application of N-EXT RGS at 6oz/k


*June 1st* - First Fertilizer application is N-EXT's Greene Pop at 15oz/k

*June 7th* - First mow after my initial scalp.


*June 12th* - 2nd mow of the journey

*June 15th* - 2nd application of Green Pop


*June 16th* - Blanket application of Drive XLR8 (because I didn't apply a pre-emergent this spring 

*June 20th* - Afternoon mow to start attempting 2x weekly mows.

*June 24th*- Morning mow, definitely looking better from afar but weeds driving me crazy. You can see in the middle of the yard where we took a tree out this winter and I didn't lay any sod down. Just letting the Bermuda slowly crawl over it. Wished I had cut some plugs from my backyard but its almost covered now.




*June 26th*


*July 4th* - Great day to enjoy a mow in the yard. Started having a brown ring appear right by my front porch. Thought it was a fungus and bought heritage SC Fungicide, but it ended up being high spot on my lawn that wasn't getting enough watering. Got it to go away in a little over a week after correcting my watering.

*July 7th* - Blanket application of Sulfentrazone and Drive XLR8. Trying to attack Nutsedge, Goosegrass, and crabgrass. This really only helped cut back on the nutsedge. The goosegrass showed visible damage but most plants rebounded.


*July 10th* - Mowed to keep rhythm of 2x weekly cuts and had to wait 2 days after applying my herbicides.

*July 11th* - Applied Yard Mastery Stress Blend to pump some K into my deficient lawn. Applied at 3lbs/k.

*July 14th* - Got a mow in today. Yard still looking good from afar.


*July 15th* - Applied my 3rd RGS application for the year. I mixed this with a Hydretrain application to attempt to cut down on my watering with the drought we were having.

*July 17th* - Lowest cut of the season. Cut my back yard at 1 1/2" and front at 2" due to it being so much more unlevel.

*July 19th* - Fertilizer application using Stagreen's 29-0-3 at 2.8lbs/k to get some fast acting urea on the lawn.

*July 21th* - Kept the mow low, but cut the whole yard this time at 2" instead of the back lower.

*July 24th* - Mowed again at my same settings. Really looking a lot better, but didn't like the yellow coloration so I applied my first application of Ironite at 3lbs/k.

*July 27th* - Mowed the yard definitely seeing the grass tightening up. grass clippings are more so floating across the top than settling into the yard.


*July 29th* - Mowed again but have backed the mower up to 2.5 after having quite a bit of trouble scalping some portions of my front yard.

*August 3rd* - 2nd application of the Stagreen 29-0-3 and finished the bag with this application which came out to about 3lbs/k.

*August 7th* - Staying on my 2x weekly mows. And make an application of Sulfentrazone which so far has done a pretty good job with the nutsedge in my backyard.


*August 10th* - HUGE DISAPPOINTMENT in discovering that I have a large patch of Nimblewill in my front yard that has been hiding the Bermuda. I plan to attack this in the fall with Tenacity.






*August 15th* - Applied the last of my 15lb Ironite bag on the yard. I applied this after mowing.

*August 18th* - Full yard mow at 2.5" which I've found I can limit scalping my front yard. I definitely will work this fall on leveling it out.

*August 22th* - Full yard mow at 2.5"

*August 25th* -


Thanks for reading along. Its been a learning experience, but definitely helping me grow my knowledge.


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 12, 2021)

Respect to you for working on common bermuda. Always thought my common looked great under PGR and boy does it ever spread given the chance


----------



## memlawn (6 mo ago)

typed by ben said:


> Respect to you for working on common bermuda. Always thought my common looked great under PGR and boy does it ever spread given the chance


Completely agree, if given the space and removing weeds out of the equation, it can fill in and thicken up quite well,


----------



## memlawn (6 mo ago)

Cutting the front and back at different heights now. Yesterday cut in the morning and sprayed a combination of (at per/k):

.5/lb of urea
2oz of Ferrous Sulfate
1/2 tsp of citric acid (bring PH below 5)


----------



## memlawn (6 mo ago)

*Sept 2nd* - Cut the yard to keep usual 2x weekly rotation. Sprayed backyard with MSMA (shhhh) to attempt to kill what hasn't died from Drive XLR8 applications and Sulfentrazone.

*Sept 5th* - Cut both front and backyard. Seeing visible results on most weeds. Having some bare spots showing up on the left side of my yard after glyphosate application on Dallis grass.

Made another application of:

.5/lb of urea
2oz of Ferrous Sulfate
1/2 tsp of citric acid (bring PH below 5)


----------

